

Getting Busy and Being Social for the Socially Awkward - iamdann
http://www.iamdann.com/2012/05/29/tips-for-using-a-calendar-to-build-a-social-life

======
quandrum
I came to the same conclusions from a different angle. I realized I had so
many recurring weekly commitments to activities I loved that I wasn't hanging
out with people that didn't participate in those activities.

So I started scheduling social time with people. From getting lunch to just
getting some coffee and chatting, I actually got to see and talk with people I
cared about.

But I also realized the power of being the "event planner." I think a lot of
people are just waiting for someone to come up with something for them to do.
This is as true in professional life as it is in social. If you start planning
things to do with others, people will respect you more and think of you when
they have opportunities. It takes some work, but I've reaped rewards.

------
BasDirks
Step one: self-respect. Step two: go be with folks.

Because step one requires step two, go straight to step two.

